# Domingo's Best



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I was wondering about Placido Domingo and how he'll be remembered and what for. Not comparing him to other singers, just comparing his performances, one to another, in what roles was he at his best? My own choices are of course influenced by what operas I've enjoyed - I've never seen Die Frau ohne Schatten, and it's pretty high on Domingo's list on Amazon. So the question is: what performance of Domingo's, in an opera, have you enjoyed the most?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

_Lohengrin_


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I really liked him in _Simon Boccanegra_ at the 2010 BBC Proms.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw him live in _Otello _and _Samson et Dalila_ in the 80s. He was electrifying in those at the time.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw him live in _The First Emperor_ and _Iphigénie en Tauride_ in the 2000's. He was electrifying in those at the time.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

On recordings i will remember his Canio from I Pagliacci and his Dick Johnson from La Fanciulla del West. His Otello will be ranked up there as well. I also love him singing Zarzuela.

I suppose we will remember a man of sheer class and stamina. Not prone to vulgarity or other cheap tricks. 

I do wish that 'others' had been given more chance to shine in the light of Pav and Domingo. And i do wish he would have steered clear of conducting. I can't think of anything he conducted i liked.


----------



## dominique (Sep 22, 2012)

I loved him as Canio, Don Jose and Cavaradossi, all roles that deal with the tragedy of the average petite bourgois 'everyman' who is being pressed too hard by life's ugly realities. Especially in 'E lucevan le stelle' he is heartbreakingly human instead of heroical (the wrong approach for this role, I believe).


----------



## dominique (Sep 22, 2012)

And as Alfredo, another bourgeois character he is wonderful. I loved him in the Gefirelli film with Teresa Stratas.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> _Lohengrin_


I thought he was awful in that role.


----------



## dominique (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree! Domingo is excellent as the average guy in extraordinary situations not as a mythical heroically figure.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I do remember he was a terrific Hoffmann in the old Covent Garden production.

I started to dislike him when he went through a difficult vocal period and appeared in everything and it was all getting a little too breathy and transposed down too much. His Radames and his Manrico for example. There were much better out there before and since. He sounds too breathy - like a panting phone pest singing Celeste Aida!!!

Did not like him in those opera 'films'....neither in Tosca or La Traviata. Could not believe him.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> _Lohengrin_


Yeah I thought after I wrote the poll that I should have had Lohengrin, Gustav III/Riccardo and one other on it.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I really liked him in _Simon Boccanegra_ at the 2010 BBC Proms.


Yes, I loved his Simon Boccanegra as well - bear in mind I had never heard the opera before seeing him in it at the Met. It made a wonderful, indelible impression - but not for his singing. And I wouldn't put it on the list of things I value most about his career.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I saw him live in _Otello _and _Samson et Dalila_ in the 80s. He was electrifying in those at the time.


Not surprising - in his prime he must have been an electrifying stage presence. Ah, the opera I've missed ...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> I saw him live in _The First Emperor_ and _Iphigénie en Tauride_ in the 2000's. He was electrifying in those at the time.


Hmm ... well, I saw him in Iphigenie en Taurdie a couple years ago, and I wouldn't say he was electrifying. The production was magical and devastating. Probably he's not the stage presence he once was.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

dominique said:


> And as Alfredo, another bourgeois character he is wonderful. I loved him in the Gefirelli film with Teresa Stratas.


Yes, that was classic Domingo, I thought. Really at his best.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Yashin said:


> I do remember he was a terrific Hoffmann in the old Covent Garden production.
> 
> I started to dislike him when he went through a difficult vocal period and appeared in everything and it was all getting a little too breathy and transposed down too much. His Radames and his Manrico for example. There were much better out there before and since. He sounds too breathy - like a panting phone pest singing Celeste Aida!!!
> 
> Did not like him in those opera 'films'....neither in Tosca or La Traviata. Could not believe him.


Huh - I saw the film of a Covent Garden Hoffmann, is that the one you mean? I thought it was all pretty poorly done - but then I had Bartlett Sher's version to compare to already, and so my heart had already been given away.


----------



## Pamina (Sep 5, 2012)

I have always thought him the best successor to Del Monaco as Otello. Domingo has the voice for the role and the acting chops to carry it off. His Pagliacci was also very well done. I also think Don Carlo was a good role for him--he recorded it in both French and Italian. And he is the best Don Jose, both on the recording with Tatiana Troyanos and the film with Julia Migenes.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's another vote for Otello. The only roles in which I never particularly liked him were those in the German Fach. He has the right vocal weight and such a beautiful timbre, but I just couldn't get past his heavily accented pronunciation -- and I tried, repeatedly.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> Not surprising - in his prime he must have been an electrifying stage presence. Ah, the opera I've missed ...


Yes, nice knees too.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Hmm ... well, I saw him in Iphigenie en Taurdie a couple years ago, and I wouldn't say he was electrifying. The production was magical and devastating. Probably he's not the stage presence he once was.


We'll have to agree to disagree. OK, he was a little old for the role, but his appearance could be construed as the after effects of the implosion of his family and subsequent shipwreck. And the voice, while maybe not at its height, was still astoundlingly fresh and supple.

Can I ask where you were sitting? I suspect the subtleties and inner turmoil portrayed in such a baroque gem don't project very well to the further reaches of a huge house like the Met - gods, ghosts, and stage blood notwithstanding. We were in parterre box #1. At one point Domingo was chained to a wall singing about 25 feet away from us. Oh, he was electrifying alright!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Pamina said:


> I have always thought him the best successor to Del Monaco as Otello. Domingo has the voice for the role and the acting chops to carry it off. His Pagliacci was also very well done. I also think Don Carlo was a good role for him--he recorded it in both French and Italian. And he is the best Don Jose, both on the recording with Tatiana Troyanos and the film with Julia Migenes.


Now, what turned ME on to Otello was the film with Jon Vickers. Honestly, did Jon Vickers ever do a bad recording? Well, that's a subject for another post. But I had already tried the Domingo film of Otello first, and found it unconvincing. Vickers' acting (and his singing, and Renata Scotto's acting and singing) just brought it home to me so powerfully.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

MAuer said:


> Here's another vote for Otello. The only roles in which I never particularly liked him were those in the German Fach. He has the right vocal weight and such a beautiful timbre, but I just couldn't get past his heavily accented pronunciation -- and I tried, repeatedly.


I take it you didn't like his Lohengrin - and I was feeling bad because I didn't include it in the poll! Well, honestly, it's not a recording I treasure because of HIS performance, but, like Callas' Ballo, for the performances of those AROUND her ...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes, nice knees too.


I don't get it.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree. OK, he was a little old for the role, but his appearance could be construed as the after effects of the implosion of his family and subsequent shipwreck. And the voice, while maybe not at its height, was still astoundlingly fresh and supple.
> 
> Can I ask where you were sitting? I suspect the subtleties and inner turmoil portrayed in such a baroque gem don't project very well to the further reaches of a huge house like the Met - gods, ghosts, and stage blood notwithstanding. We were in parterre box #1. At one point Domingo was chained to a wall singing about 25 feet away from us. Oh, he was electrifying alright!


I wasn't that close, for sure! Probably - I don't really remember it that well - I was in the first couple of rows of the Balcony level, where I usually sit, almost at the top. But Susan Graham's performance came through very clearly to me, while Domingo's did not - at least, as I recall it now. But I am glad you had a great time - that's what it's for!


----------



## Sandy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think that Domingo's Samson may be the best Samson I ever saw. I saw his production with the San Francisco Opera Company with Verrett's Delilah. This was back in the early 1983 (I think). The music is sensual and Verrett was perfect acting and vocal range.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> I don't get it.


Samson wore a short skirt in the production I went to. I was also impressed that Domingo managed to sing with no evidence of strain while carrying Dalila (Agnes Baltsa) around the stage.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> I take it you didn't like his Lohengrin - and I was feeling bad because I didn't include it in the poll! Well, honestly, it's not a recording I treasure because of HIS performance, but, like Callas' Ballo, for the performances of those AROUND her ...


My choice for _Lohengrin_ is the video with Kaufmann and Harteros, or the CD recording with Jerusalem and Studer (which also has Waltraud Meier as Ortrud and Kurt Moll as King Heinrich).


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

MAuer said:


> My choice for _Lohengrin_ is the video with Kaufmann and Harteros, or the CD recording with Jerusalem and Studer (which also has Waltraud Meier as Ortrud and Kurt Moll as King Heinrich).


Well, I've seen that video, but I haven't heard the CD. Wasn't Waltraud Meier the Ortrud on the Kaufmann video, too? I thought she just wasn't UGLY enough for the role. I know, what a horrible thing to say. Sorry.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> Well, I've seen that video, but I haven't heard the CD. Wasn't Waltraud Meier the Ortrud on the Kaufmann video, too? I thought she just wasn't UGLY enough for the role. I know, what a horrible thing to say. Sorry.


Michaela Schuster is the Ortrud on the video. I'm not sure about ugly, but she certainly seems b-tchy enough for Ortrud.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it is better if Ortrud is not ugly. She has to have a lot of charm, to beguile Telramund into marrying her and then Elsa into believing her lies. I reckon that would be harder if she were hideous. People who are just ugly on the inside are always more interesting.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, Vickers did a fabulous Otello. I heard his role but did not see it. It is one of my favorite operas. I probably need to read up on how to operate the forum. When I try to wander back here, I have to sign in again. My problem is that I live nowhere near an opera house and have to judge my singers through CDs only. I don't seem to have the system under my control. Is there a page that explains it to me? I was able to watch a taped DVD of the Ring by Wagner and liked it so well my kids bought me the DVD. I probably don't give enough time before posting on any subject. I do better on the subject of politics.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

This is difficult to answer. As an absolute tenor he is still absolute!

Although other verdian tenors are my first choice (eg. Bonisolli, Bergonzi), Domingo's are major references for me. I think Alfredo and Otello are those which i'd choose.

But like it has been said, other roles like Samson, Calaf or Tannhäuser comes to my head.

Nevertheless, i hear this man anytime, anywhere, anyhow, in any role (except Rigoletto)


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Yes, Vickers did a fabulous Otello. I heard his role but did not see it. It is one of my favorite operas. I probably need to read up on how to operate the forum. When I try to wander back here, I have to sign in again. My problem is that I live nowhere near an opera house and have to judge my singers through CDs only. I don't seem to have the system under my control. Is there a page that explains it to me? I was able to watch a taped DVD of the Ring by Wagner and liked it so well my kids bought me the DVD. I probably don't give enough time before posting on any subject. I do better on the subject of politics.


My god yes, get Vickers' DVD of Otello. You'll never regret it. Riveting performance.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

dionisio said:


> i hear this man anytime, anywhere, anyhow, in any role (except Rigoletto)


I know what you mean - when he's in the house, you can't NOT watch. Giorgio Germont? Suuuuure. :lol:

I loved his quote from a few years back in Opera News (I think): "If I am still good box office, if I can still sell out the house, why not?"


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I love his Cavaradossi best, one of my favourites in that role (other than Di Stefano and Björling). And also Otello. He's fantastic.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I voted for Otello, because on the RCA/Levine recording of 1978 Domingo's voice is like flowing dark chocolate. I believe that in 1978 and 1979 his voice was at its _absolute most_ beautiful. I suppose it's not his definitive "reading" of the role (I think he surpassed it at Covent Garden in the early '90's -- I have the videotape), but that sound is just irresistable! And plus, how many tenors have been/will be capable of singing Otello? Domingo's deserves to go down in history.

I almost voted for Hoffmann, though, because it's another of Domingo's most famous roles and one of my favorite operas. He's very good on the old Decca/Sutherland recording (though, again, it wasn't yet a fully formed characterization) and great at Covent Garden in the early '80's.

And surely no one (except maybe Richard Tucker) has sung "Quando le sere al placido" from LUISA MILLER as passionately as Domingo did at the Met in 1979! The LUISA Rodolfo wasn't in the poll, though, and I think on the whole I prefer Pavarotti's sound in that role.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Bellinilover said:


> I voted for Otello, because on the RCA/Levine recording of 1978 Domingo's voice is like flowing dark chocolate. I believe that in 1978 and 1979 his voice was at its _absolute most_ beautiful. I suppose it's not his definitive "reading" of the role (I think he surpassed it at Covent Garden in the early '90's -- I have the videotape), but that sound is just irresistable! And plus, how many tenors have been/will be capable of singing Otello? Domingo's deserves to go down in history.
> 
> I almost voted for Hoffmann, though, because it's another of Domingo's most famous roles and one of my favorite operas. He's very good on the old Decca/Sutherland recording (though, again, it wasn't yet a fully formed characterization) and great at Covent Garden in the early '80's.
> 
> And surely no one (except maybe Richard Tucker) has sung "Quando le sere al placido" from LUISA MILLER as passionately as Domingo did at the Met in 1979! The LUISA Rodolfo wasn't in the poll, though, and I think on the whole I prefer Pavarotti's sound in that role.


Very interesting and thoughful! You've obviously heard a lot more opera than I have, so I'll have to trust your judgment!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Guythegreg: When I was in college, the university library had an excellent opera selection, and I used to sit in there when I had free hours and watch/listen. The Domingo OTELLO Covent Garden video was one of my favorite things to watch. The OTELLO CD was also there, as well as the HOFFMANN CD and video. So all of these things and more were easily accessible to me, and I'm really grateful for that. Of course, if Youtube had been around then, I don't think I would have gotten ANY homework done...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Bellinilover said:


> Guythegreg: When I was in college, the university library had an excellent opera selection, and I used to sit in there when I had free hours and watch/listen. The Domingo OTELLO Covent Garden video was one of my favorite things to watch. The OTELLO CD was also there, as well as the HOFFMANN CD and video. So all of these things and more were easily accessible to me, and I'm really grateful for that. Of course, if Youtube had been around then, I don't think I would have gotten ANY homework done...


Well, and you started somewhat earlier than I did too. I mean, if I had time I could go to the NY public library's Performing Arts branch and listen to opera all day long - but I came to opera when I was almost fifty, and so am somewhat handicapped in the free time department!


----------

